# 1958 Columbia Speedliner



## Rat Pilot (Jul 30, 2020)

I picked this one up a few weeks ago.   It looks like it sat in the weather for a long time, but surprisingly, the Speedo and the Bendix 2 still works well. I am going to have a put some tires on it but it rides really well.


----------



## Oilit (Jul 31, 2020)

I take it the picture with the speedometer shows the original finish? Is that boiled linseed oil? It looks a lot better in any case! And a Bendix 2 speed is twice as good as a single speed!


----------



## Rat Pilot (Jul 31, 2020)

Oilit said:


> I take it the picture with the speedometer shows the original finish? Is that boiled linseed oil? It looks a lot better in any case! And a Bendix 2 speed is twice as good as a single speed!




Yes, that’s the original finish. I have 2 other crusty, chalky Columbia’s so I decided to try something different.

I used satin clear on it, but I may block it down and put a few coats of gloss clear on it. I did this on my Western Flyer and I really like the look of it. I blocked and sanded the Western Flyer 3 times and it is slick.


----------

